# enlarged negatives



## Judge Sharpe (Jan 28, 2009)

I need some help and advise. I am interested in making some large format contact prints. I would like to use some 35mm B+W I shot some time ago. 
I have read some instruction for making enlarges film negatives, but need some advise from someone who has actually done it. 
Also, is it possible ( I know it is) to make usable digital negatives for contact print use. I have several alternative printing methods I want to try such as platinum/ palladium. At this point in time my largest negatives are 6x6 cm, and I want to go larger. 
Thanks
Judge Sharpe


----------



## ann (Jan 28, 2009)

it is possible to make a digital negative for contact print use, and in fact can be done with inkjet paper and contact printed to a piece of silver gelatin paper.
you will need to research and find out which method best suits your needs. google, Mark Nelson, Dan Burkholder as a start.

as to making a larger negative from a 35mm one, find some continuous tone film, expose the negative to that product as you would to make a print, however, the times will be longer. Develop as you would a print in safelight conditions. Then when it dries. Contact print it to another piece of the film. You will end up with a negative image.
The first image will be a postive and then you will need to make it again to produce the negative. 
you will need to increase the contrast and times.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thankyou Ann- thats about what I thought but do not have any idea of the exposure time. Any thoughts?
I will google the names you suggested for the digatil negative. Again thany you. 
Judge Sharpe


----------



## compur (Jan 28, 2009)

For darkroom:
Efke print film.

For digital:
Pictorico OHP.


----------



## ann (Jan 29, 2009)

judge,

i have a student who is doing this very thing this week. The times have been up to three minutes for some negatives. I don't remember what the fstop was, nor did i check out the orginal negatives. 

we did a basis step wedge to find a starting point.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you- when I get back into the darkroom I will give it a try. 
JS


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jan 30, 2009)

its been a while since I did any in the darkroom.

I used lith film there are several brands. Check Freestyle.com They probably have a good book on the subject too.

First do a regular B&W enlargement of the negative in the same size that you want to work with in your final contact print. This will tell you a few important things to know up front before you go through the whole process of making the enlarged negative.

Is your image actually sharp? You are going to make a contact negative from contact printing the interpositive, every little bit of sharp you can get is essential.
Do you have good tonal range? are there blocky shadows or blown out highlights.
In other words. Is it worthy..... 
When the negative has passed muster, do a step wedge test strip on the lith film for the interpositive. Find the timing that gives you the best tonal range through the midtones.

When the interpostive is DRY! not just dry...really dry, don't rush for two reasons...dry is sharper...and dry won't ruin the piece of lith that will become the negative by sticking to it. Place it on top of another piece of lith film in the contact frame and do yet another step wedge test strip to determine the amount of time it will take to make the best enlarged negative from the interpositive.

When you have the negative, you can proceed to making the contact prints from it. But of course, more step wedge test strips..... I know that you get sick of doing test strips but they are worth the time helping you to get to the end result you want with less frustration.

Good luck. Be patient. It is about learning the method of producing a good interpostive and enlarged negative at first and _then _getting to the actual print making.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you Winddrivermaiden- ( thats a mouthfull) 
Ironically Shutterbug Magizene had a short artical onthis, but it was more for the purpose of selling a book, which I might order. I gave my copy if the mag to my Daughter in law, so I do not have the particular cite in front of me. 
When it warms up enough to get back in to my unheated darkroom, I want to give it a try, and will try to post my results on here. 
JS


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 2, 2009)

It is a mouth full...but you can call me Windy or Crystal.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you. I will call you Windy, or Crystal. I started to this time, but my Southern upbringing kicked in and I couldn't without your say so. And in the future, I am Bill to my friends and that arrogant SOB to those who aren't friends, or who are with the District Attorney's office.
JS:thumbup:


----------

